# ACSI Card & Guide



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm thinking of pre-ordering the 2014 ACSI card.

Could someone please clarify if I need one card for each person or if one card will cover my wife and myself.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

One card needed.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

1 card is all that is required. Cheaper if you order direct from them and you can also get a carnet as well.

Andy

Ps If you want a DVD it does not come with a card that is in the fly leaf of the book.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks,

I've just pre-ordered the 2014 Guide from Vicarious Books


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Is it best to order direct from ACSI or Vicarious? Any benefits between each?
Thanks
Chris


----------



## Glasandra (Feb 5, 2012)

The card plus guide books are €14.95 plus €2.00 postage direct from ACSI. However if you subscribe to ACSI and pay by direct debit it's only €10.95 plus €2.00 postage a year but there is a minimum subscribtion period of 2 years. 

They are £13.50 = 15.53€ plus postage of £2.50 first class or £2.00 second class. 

I guess you pays your money and makes your choice! We subscribe and have had no problems in 3 years.


----------

